# A question about interface programming



## cqlang (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,

The interface like sysinstall(), does any one know how to build an application like that? Does it support i18n (multi-byte chars)?

Please find the picture in the attachment.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

That kind of interface can be created with dialog(1) and dialog(3).  Don't know about multi-byte, though.


----------



## cqlang (Feb 5, 2011)

wblock:
thank you for the quick response.

any clue about scripting programming examples of dialog? or c examples?

thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

cqlang said:
			
		

> wblock:
> thank you for the quick response.
> 
> any clue about scripting programming examples of dialog? or c examples?



There are some shell examples in /usr/share/examples/dialog.


----------



## cqlang (Feb 5, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> There are some shell examples in /usr/share/examples/dialog.



nice, thanks a lot.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 5, 2011)

What about curses (see ncurses(3))?


----------



## cqlang (Feb 5, 2011)

curses seems have license issues(take it as more limits in there), so ncurses would be a better choice.


----------



## ckester (Feb 5, 2011)

FWIW and FYI, Dan Gookin wrote a good book on ncurses programming.


----------



## cqlang (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re:*



			
				ckester said:
			
		

> FWIW and FYI, Dan Gookin wrote a good book on ncurses programming.



thanks, just what i'm looking for.


----------

